
Ask HN: Simple Docker Deployment - lotkowskim
I have recently started using docker for my side projects and it&#x27;s great! My question is what do you guys use to deploy it? Ideally I would want something as simple as pointing some deployment service to my repo and have it do everything for me.
======
koolba
If you want the simplest setup check out dokku:
[https://github.com/dokku/dokku](https://github.com/dokku/dokku)

It's literally a bunch of bash scripts so it's as straightforward as it gets
to understand how it works. As a simple deploy target for side projects it
works great.

------
mjhea0
Flask + React + Docker on AWS -> [http://testdriven.io/part-one-aws-
deployment/](http://testdriven.io/part-one-aws-deployment/)

------
codegeek
I have used [https://deploybot.com](https://deploybot.com) and they are pretty
good.

